# V8 Engine swap



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm planning on starting about the hardcore work/modding on my 86 Z31. I'm planning on swapping it with some type of v8. Does anyone know of some resources, or have personal preferences on a really good engine to throw in there? It's my main car, and i live in calli, so it MUST pass smog. (i know that's alot to ask.)

dale


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HybridZ.org will have the most information. Drop an LS1 in there.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A properly built turbo engine will smoke an LS1, and for a lot cheaper. I met a LS1 powered Z31 guy at the track and showed him tailight twice in a row. Also a V8 powered RX7 and a V8 Porsche 911. V8s aren't all you think they are. If you really want a V8, go buy a Camaro. Please don't make the Z31 something less than it originally was. If you want to pay $10,000 just for an LS1, go right ahead. I can build a complete turbo car for that much.....

*opens can of worms, steps back*


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> A properly built turbo engine will smoke an LS1, and for a lot cheaper. I met a LS1 powered Z31 guy at the track and showed him tailight twice in a row. Also a V8 powered RX7 and a V8 Porsche 911. V8s aren't all you think they are. If you really want a V8, go buy a Camaro. Please don't make the Z31 something less than it originally was. If you want to pay $10,000 just for an LS1, go right ahead. I can build a complete turbo car for that much.....
> 
> *opens can of worms, steps back*


Actually I could of put an LS1 with supporting mods in my car and it be just as fast for cheaper then my VG30ET build. An LS1 converted car is a solid 12 second car with a stock LS1...and we all know the LS1 responds REALLY well to mods. And V8s really are more then you'd thing displacement wins+aftermarket support. The Z31 is NOTHING in original form...it sucks as far as sports car performance is concerned, and it isn't rare. On top of it all the LS1 weighs less then the VG30ET and makes more power cheaper.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That's a TPI engine, not an LS1. I could get one of those for $1500. Nice engine, but it's no LS1. No, for 1/4 the price of an LS1 you could get an RB, and at least have a proper Nissan engine. The only thing that belongs in the Z31s engine bay. V8 swaps are a cop-out, and entirely too common. Mostly done by low intelligence backyard mechanics that can't understand the concept of turbo and OHC technology.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Actually I could of put an LS1 with supporting mods in my car and it be just as fast for cheaper then my VG30ET build. An LS1 converted car is a solid 12 second car with a stock LS1...and we all know the LS1 responds REALLY well to mods. Its made of aluminum. Under boost, goes BOOM. Responds well to NA mods maybe, but it has fairly low limits.  And V8s really are more then you'd thing displacement wins+aftermarket support. RB plus mods, blows LS1 away. And the aftermarket support for the RB makes the LS1 look like the VG30 The Z31 is NOTHING in original form...it sucks as far as sports car performance is concerned, So why do you have one, go buy a Camaro then. and it isn't rare. 10 times rarer than the Camaro. I can see you need some lessons in Z31 history and unit production. Go read some.  On top of it all the LS1 weighs less then the VG30ET and makes more power cheaper.More power intially, but so what. And mods for the LS1 aren't cheap. A $1500 cam is cheap? $900 throttlebody? You need to get up to speed on LS1 mods costs.


 V8 swaps are _weak_. That's my final word on the subject.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> That's a TPI engine, not an LS1. I could get one of those for $1500. Nice engine, but it's no LS1. No, for 1/4 the price of an LS1 you could get an RB, and at least have a proper Nissan engine. The only thing that belongs in the Z31s engine bay. V8 swaps are a cop-out, and entirely too common. Mostly done by low intelligence backyard mechanics that can't understand the concept of turbo and OHC technology.


That's why the new Z06 is still a pushrod engine, right?  

And I don't care if it's TPI, crossfire, LS1, LS6, or anything else. The basic size of the engine is the same. It fits. It fits nicely. There is still a lot of room to work on it. And it can (you're right, very rarely) be done well. Please note that this car still has AC (appears to anyway) and cruise control.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> That's why the new Z06 is still a pushrod engine, right?


 It's a pushrod engine because the manufacturer beleives there is still merit in pushrod engines.... GM is a bit low tech, even Ford has seen the advantages of OHC engines. The 95 ZR1 had the same Hp, out of the QOHC LT5 (Not even built by GM, because they didn't have the capability). Sad that GM had to wait 8 years to get back to that same level with a pushrod engine....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> It's a pushrod engine because the manufacturer beleives there is still merit in pushrod engines.... GM is a bit low tech, even Ford has seen the advantages of OHC engines. The 95 ZR1 had the same Hp, out of the QOHC LT5 (Not even built by GM, because they didn't have the capability). Sad that GM had to wait 8 years to get back to that same level with a pushrod engine....


1993 Corvette ZR1:
engine: LT5 V8 
valvetrain: DOHC 4 Valves/Cyl 
displacement: 5727 cc / 349.5 cu in 
compression: 11.25:1 
power 302.0 kw / 405.0 bhp @ 5800 rpm 
*hp per litre 70.72 bhp per litre *
torque 522.0 nm / 385.0 ft lbs @ 5200 rpm 
redline 7200 

2004 Corvette Z06:
engine LS6 V8 
valvetrain OHV 2 Valves / Cyl 
displacement 5665 cc / 345.7 cu in 
compression 10.5:1 
power 302.0 kw / 405.0 bhp @ 6000 rpm 
*hp per litre 71.49 bhp per litre *
torque 542.33 nm / 400.0 ft lbs @ 4800 rpm 
redline 6500 

2006 Corvette Z06:
engine Cast Aluminum LS7 V8
valvetrain OHV, 2 Valves w/Cyl 
displacement 7011 cc / 427.8 cu in 
compression 11.0:1 
power 372.9 kw / 500 bhp @ 6200 rpm 
*hp per litre 71.33 bhp per litre *
torque 644.01 nm / 475 ft lbs @ 4800 rpm 
redline 7000

Source: http://www.supercars.net

Yeah. Because having more HP per liter in the pushrod is such a huge disadvantage. 

There are positives and negatives to all different head designs. SOHC, OVC, DOHC, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6 valves per cylinder.

There is no one single RIGHT way to do it. If there were, all engines would be the same number of valves and the same type of valvetrain.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> V8 swaps are _weak_. That's my final word on the subject.


If you think they are weak you're wrong. The LSx's have a MASSIVE aftermarket especially here in the states; the RB does not. Talk about Vette mod costs do you realize what it costs to mod an RB in the states? And once you mod the RB do you realize how impossible it is to tune it here? The management systems are ridiculously expensive and there are VERY few places that can tune them/have the rights to the software. 

As for my knowledge it isn't lacking at all. Go look at the production numbers yourself. The Z31 has the highest production numbers of any Z. Outside of a 50th, Shiro, or 89 they are not rare by any stretch of the word. The 84-86 NAs are everywhere. 

Don't question me on my ownership of my car. I love it, but stock it was nothing to brag about at all, in fact it sucked, but it is a good platform to mod from. I wouldn't buy a camaro either even though I would like an LS1 SS, I'd get a Vette (the next car will be a C6 Z06).

The LS1 isnt going ski high under boost. 500rwhp sees the end of the cast pistons, but change those out and that motor will be good for whatever I want.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

HEY! The Z31 was an impressive car for its day. But that was 20 years ago.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Let’s look at LS or even an LT1 motors this way. You get gobs of torque and as much HP as you want, relatively cheap. You could turbo; super or centrifugal supercharge either one of them. You are looking at 5 without and 15 with intercooler on stock internals. It’s been done plenty of times. At 15 pounds, you would be looking at about 750-850 rwhp depending on the tuning. Working on either motor is a nightmare. If you thing VG30DE is hard to work on, try to change spark plugs on LT1. Both engines are big so no room in the engine bay. Aftermarket for either motor is HUGE! You could find LT1 for under a thousand but it’s not my favorite. I would look for LS1 or better yet LS6. I’ve seen LS6 together with T-56 going for 4k. You’d need to figure out how to mate transmission in the different part of the car because on the Vette it’s on the back, before rear end. 
LS1 could be found for 2k with transmission. There’s no shortage of racked Camaro and Firebird. Kids don’t know how to handle the speed. 
Let me make my position on these cars very clear. I am sure there are fast RB based cars out there, and I am sure same amount of HP could be squeezed out of build 4 banger, but guys, common. Last time I’ve raced turbo civic, he was 3 cars behind by the top of second gear. 
If I didn’t live in NY with its constant traffics and a ft. deep potholes, I would be driving a LS1 or LS6 Bird or Maro. Unfortunately, I do live in this god-forsaken shithole, so I drive a better suited for the city car 300zx. If you do this swap, better have good brakes!


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Zen, you aren’t correct about pricing on LS1 parts. Yes, NSX intake manifold is about $800 but cams are much cheaper. Most people by the way use LS6 manifold that could be gotten for $250. It flows better. Same thing as Holy, just cheaper. 
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...goryId=11183&parentCategoryId=10015&langId=-1


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> HEY! The Z31 was an impressive car for its day. But that was 20 years ago.


 For an 80s car it has decent performance, but the problem is it isn't the 80s anymore.  



I fixed the problem by updating mine haha...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh I have nothing against V8 powered cars at all. In fact, a couple of my most favorite cars were my 2001 WS6 TransAm and my 97 Camaro. I just don't think V8s belong in the Z31. Same reason you wouldn't find me putting an RB26 under the hood of a Camaro, it just doesn't belong. (Would be an interesting swap though) Its a Nissan, it should have a Nissan engine in it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

My favorite V8 swap:
Infiniti V8 in a Datsun Z (twin turbo no less)
http://www.zparts.com/showcase/engines/pages/q45v8z-testfit.html


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> That's a beauty you got there. What kinda times you get out of it?


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> V8 swaps are _weak_. That's my final word on the subject.


So what would you recommend doing over V8? Maybe get a NICE V6 and a kickass turbo?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> That's a beauty you got there. What kinda times you get out of it?


It isn't mine. Belongs to a guy in Texas. Houston area I believe.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> So what would you recommend doing over V8? Maybe get a NICE V6 and a kickass turbo?


Or an RB26.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Personally? Who cares what someone else thinks. Do what you want to do because you want it. It is, afterall, YOUR CAR!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Or an RB26.


Read my post about the cost of swap+mods+management and tuning. The engine isn't a practicle or even good swap in the U.S.


It is your car do what you want. You're the one who makes the decision not us. If it was me either an LS1 or a VG33ET build would go in. You have a VG30E why not swap on the turbo parts and build it; it will be the easiest of what you mentioned since you won't have to swap anything(VG33E+turbo parts won't be any harder, but you have to get the engine).


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Read my post about the cost of swap+mods+management and tuning. The engine isn't a practicle or even good swap in the U.S.
> 
> 
> It is your car do what you want. You're the one who makes the decision not us. If it was me either an LS1 or a VG33ET build would go in. You have a VG30E why not swap on the turbo parts and build it; it will be the easiest of what you mentioned since you won't have to swap anything(VG33E+turbo parts won't be any harder, but you have to get the engine).


Cool, thanks alot guys. One final question. I mentioned this HAS to pass smog. Does that rule out any of the engines you guys are mentioning?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Anything is possible with time and money. But what smog standards are you talking about? The RB motors supposedly won't pass any smog tests because they weren't available in any US auto. But I know a couple local 240SX people who have passed smog tests with RB20s and RB25s. I can't imagine an RB26 would be all that much more difficult.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> Cool, thanks alot guys. One final question. I mentioned this HAS to pass smog. Does that rule out any of the engines you guys are mentioning?


Any of the VGs will seeing as you have one and it has smog equipment. Since your car is not OBDII the SR and RBs can maybe work, but like ZBUM said they shouldn't pass inspection. Also the V8 swaps will pass. Since your pre-OBD is all you have to do is a sniffer test and visual? I'm lucky I don't have emissions here so I don't have to worry about it even though my Z would probably still pass...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> It's a pushrod engine because the manufacturer beleives there is still merit in pushrod engines.... GM is a bit low tech, even Ford has seen the advantages of OHC engines. The 95 ZR1 had the same Hp, out of the QOHC LT5 (Not even built by GM, because they didn't have the capability). Sad that GM had to wait 8 years to get back to that same level with a pushrod engine....



GM...lowtech??? :wtf: You need to do a little research. You know why the LSx engines are so damn good?? Research them. The technology in the LS7 could blow your mind for how much one costs and what you get outta it. The LT5 was engineered by GM, except for the help on the heads from Lotus. Oh by the way, the LS7 SMALLBOCK is 427ci and revs to 7200rpm safely. Doesn't sound lowtech to me. BTW, a crate LS1 would only set you back $6000 with computer and harness!!! If you want a cheaper route, get one from a junkyard for about $1000-$2000. A swap harness with computer only runs about $700. Yes, pushrods are a little inefficient compared to OHC designed, but there is a reliability and simplicity benifit that overwhelmes the efficiency. As far as LSx performance, all I have to say is John Lingenfelter.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

My penis is low-tech, but the ladies LOVE da cawk'n'bawlz.

If you can't handle the power, you really shouldn't post.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> GM...lowtech??? :wtf: You need to do a little research. You know why the LSx engines are so damn good?? Research them. The technology in the LS7 could blow your mind for how much one costs and what you get outta it. The LT5 was engineered by GM, except for the help on the heads from Lotus. Wrong. The LT5 was engineered and built by Mercruiser Marine. GM outsourced the engine because they didn't have the ability to build it themselves. They even admitted that back in '93. Oh by the way, the LS7 SMALLBOCK is 427ci and revs to 7200rpm safely. Doesn't sound lowtech to me. BTW, a crate LS1 would only set you back $6000 with computer and harness!!!I'd like to know where you'd get one for that price. Every site I go look to at LS1 prices, they are in excess of $9000.  If you want a cheaper route, get one from a junkyard for about $1000-$2000.I checked that, better go tripple or more if you want to get one. The local insurance total-out junkyard was selling them for $5500.....wholesale.  A swap harness with computer only runs about $700. Yes, pushrods are a little inefficient compared to OHC designed, but there is a reliability and simplicity benifit that overwhelmes the efficiency. As far as LSx performance, all I have to say is John Lingenfelter.You're aware he's dead, right? Also, he made the LT5 scream, got more out of it that he ever did any LS1s. For those, he had to go turbo. He said so back in 92 with the LT5 "Ive never seen an engine with this much hidden potential". He pushed 600+ Hp out of those engines without resorting to forced induction. No such luck with the LS series.


Better quit while you're ahead. Oh wait, you're not......


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

If you can't respect all aspects of automotive engineering, then you just need to get a moped. Just because something has pushrods, doesn't mean it's lowtech. It's real funny, the LT-5 is based on the GM LT-1 block slightly re-engineered to accept the Lotus DOHC heads.

http://www.sdpc2000.com/cart.asp?action=prod_detail&catid=120&pid=466

Funny, only runs $6025.... and is one of the most reputable companies for GM Aftermarket.....
And quite frankly, there are LS1 (they are punched and stroked in some cases) that are in excessive or 800bhp ALL MOTOR!!! Currently, Lingenfelter is running twin turbo 427 LS1 over 1000bhp, with very little boost. GM hightech slunked a turbo on a properly built LS1 (346ci) and produced over 1000bhp!! One Turbo!! Whether you want to admit it or not, these motor can and do produce plenty of power with little mods. As far as the LT5, they are nice, but pieces of shit. I have never heard of a LT5 owner never have tons of problems outta that motor. 
And yes, I am very aware of John Lingenfelter being dead...


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> If you can't respect all aspects of automotive engineering, then you just need to get a moped. Just because something has pushrods, doesn't mean it's lowtech. It's real funny, the LT-5 is based on the GM LT-1 block slightly re-engineered to accept the Lotus DOHC heads.
> 
> http://www.sdpc2000.com/cart.asp?action=prod_detail&catid=120&pid=466
> 
> ...


Currently ligenfelter is running twin turbo, even though he's currently dead? Dow does that work? Look, zen is pretty much the most reputable guy on here (jamez and zbum too) and so far he's wiping the floor with you on your engine knowledge. The only thing you called him on was price. Like he said, quit while you're ahead.

And i'd consider taking some lessons in phonics. You're grammar sucks.
"these motor can" "A LT5 owner never have tons" "very aware of...being dead." "Only runs about 6000 and is one of the most reputable companies"


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> Currently ligenfelter Lingenfelter is running twin turbo, even though he's currently dead?


The company didn't just end when he passed away...  



As for the LSx series motors not being able to make a lot of power I would hope that you would go back and read up on the LS7 and then look at the power numbers people are making with them (and the power people are making the LS1s and LS2s). 

I agree that the LT5 is an amazing engine (hell you can almost just look at it and get 500hp), but it would be BY FAR more economical to go to an LS series motor. The LS1 is a VERY good engine; just look at the power numbers a lot of LSx powered cars are making and the times they are running.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well I think we can all agree the LSx engines are one of the most badass engines out there.
http://www.turbols1.com/

Watch the vid, double click it to go fullscreen.
I think this will show you what kinda power is easily devolped on a street engine that can be daily driven with exceptional gas mileage. With enough traction, this is an 8 second ride.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

If you want to learn about Chevy motors, subscribe to GM high tech. there's a dime a dozen guys, working on LS1s. Stroke them, bore em, super or turbo. Any level of power, you want or the amount of money, you want to spend. Ls1 is a great motor. Considering the pricing on it, would you go and purchase a VG30 DETT from the dealer for what, $6000? Alternatively, get a racked 300zx and pull it out. Anything could be purchased new, but why? The whole point of this is to save money and get power. Keep your eyes on ebay.
Zen if you really owned LS1 TA or LT1 Maro, I can’t believe you arguing the point. You should know how strong they pull. Arguing about handling or crappy everything else on F-body is another story but power? They got plenty. 
LS1 will drop in price within a month or so, because now everyone wants ls7 OR ls2. 
If he actually throws LS1 in that car, chances are, he’ll outrun TT 300zxs. 
I would not get LS5. Harder to work on, harder to find someone to work on it, not too many around. 
Why did GM not produce it? Why do they export shocks and struts from Canada? Costs.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Arguing about handling on F-body is another story but power?


To bad they actually handle well...

I lose to F-Bodies all the time in auto-x and an 01 SS FTDs at several of the races I go to...There is no arguement about their handling; the fact is they handle well.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes they do, and especially for a untied unibody (thats why F-bodies need SFCs) and an average wieght of 3400lbs, they are one of the best handling cars out there, especially for the year. I have experience to support this, as I owned one and many of my closest friends did as well.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

I don’t know man. On the street, in the rain or snow, my bird was handling like shit. Very unpredictable. Power slides were not great either. I could never get the rear end to grab at the correct time after the tiers went loose. After a while I lowered the car with Eibach springs and it gotten worse. May be I am not that good of a driver but I do a lot more finicky staff with 300zx and feel confident.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

oh good god people. how much farther off topic can we get?

Personally, I say drop a nice Chevy V8 into the sucker. Get a great sound and a great amount of power and torque. And get the added benefit of a ton of aftermarket support and parts availability at any AutoZone, Checker, or PepBoys that the Z31 only wishes it had.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

snowcrash1984 said:


> I don’t know man. On the street, in the rain or snow, my bird was handling like shit. Very unpredictable. Power slides were not great either. I could never get the rear end to grab at the correct time after the tiers went loose. After a while I lowered the car with Eibach springs and it gotten worse. May be I am not that good of a driver but I do a lot more finicky staff with 300zx and feel confident.



Tires make the difference on F-bodies, and throttle control. I pretty much rebuilt my suspension and steering, and dropped it 4 inches and put it on KYB's. F-bodies take time to tame...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> I have never heard of a LT5 owner never have tons of problems outta that motor.


 Maybe you need to check out the LT5 100K club. These guys have gone 100,000++ miles with few problems, most of them unmodified. There's a few that have boosted their LT5 and gotten away with it for 25,000 miles or more. The early LT5s had teething problems, including the few that had heads from 2 different suppliers on the engine...... The last couple years were the most bulletproof. Still a beast of an engine with a grip of potential. I'd consider it to be right up there with the RB26 on the list of unobtainium engines I'd love to build.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

snowcrash1984 said:


> I don’t know man. On the street, in the rain or snow, my bird was handling like shit. Very unpredictable. Power slides were not great either. I could never get the rear end to grab at the correct time after the tiers went loose. After a while I lowered the car with Eibach springs and it gotten worse. May be I am not that good of a driver but I do a lot more finicky staff with 300zx and feel confident.


Might be a problem with your car. Both my T/A and my Z28 had a ton of grip and were very easy to regulate in a powerslide. You may have broken bolts on your rear end or the clutch in the LSD is worn out. That seems to happen a lot, even with the Camaros/TAs that aren't driven aggressivley that often. It doesn't exactly behave like an open diff, but both tires don't grip 100% of the time, depending on the level of wear. The diff in my '97 was replaced once under warranty for that reason.....


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> oh good god people. how much farther off topic can we get?
> 
> Personally, I say drop a nice Chevy V8 into the sucker. Get a great sound and a great amount of power and torque. And get the added benefit of a ton of aftermarket support and parts availability at any AutoZone, Checker, or PepBoys that the Z31 only wishes it had.


Sounds like a good idea. Any models in particular. My buddy thought maybe an engine from a late 80s early 90s camaro might work out really nice. What do you think?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Myidolis said:


> You're grammar sucks.


LOL
Pot
kettle
black


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Might be a problem with your car. Both my T/A and my Z28 had a ton of grip and were very easy to regulate in a powerslide. You may have broken bolts on your rear end or the clutch in the LSD is worn out. That seems to happen a lot, even with the Camaros/TAs that aren't driven aggressivley that often. It doesn't exactly behave like an open diff, but both tires don't grip 100% of the time, depending on the level of wear. The diff in my '97 was replaced once under warranty for that reason.....



Gears weren’t in great shape. On the straight line, car would do dutiful burnout never the less. I am talking about cornering and power slides. Car was beefed up automatic. It just feels like it was all over the place. I had all front-end bushings replaced with Energy poly and a set of new KYBs. Dropping the car with Eibach spring mad the problem even more apparent. Also, don’t forget, I live in NY and the potholes are a ft. deep. It could be bad alignment too, I am not sure. In any event, F-body is not a best car for a big city with constant traffic jams and I ended up selling it on ebay.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Any models in particular. My buddy thought maybe an engine from a late 80s early 90s camaro might work out really nice. What do you think?


http://store.summitracing.com/partd...4294918831+4294908216+4294840140&autoview=sku

Looks nice.
Complete engine.
330hp
$3500.

Drop in and done!

Course, you need the transmission also.
And it might not pass emissions.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Gears weren’t in great shape. On the straight line, car would do dutiful burnout never the less. I am talking about cornering and power slides. Car was beefed up automatic. It just feels like it was all over the place. I had all front-end bushings replaced with Energy poly and a set of new KYBs. Dropping the car with Eibach spring mad the problem even more apparent. Also, don’t forget, I live in NY and the potholes are a ft. deep. It could be bad alignment too, I am not sure. In any event, F-body is not a best car for a big city with constant traffic jams and I ended up selling it on ebay.


Denver isn't small or traffic free either, my F-bodies were both very easy to drive in the pit of afternoon rush "hour". I agree about the roads though, ours are tons better. Just depends on what you want to drive to work, I guess. I know people with Z06s, C6s, F350s, etc and I don't see those being any easier to commute with..... My personal preference now is a motorcycle, anyway.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Myidolis said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Any models in particular. My buddy thought maybe an engine from a late 80s early 90s camaro might work out really nice. What do you think?


A L98 TPI 350 would do just nicely.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> A L98 TPI 350 would do just nicely.


I'd pick a slightly newer engine, personally. The TPI engines had problems with the oiling circuits. Typically the cylinders split by the oil filter assembly were where all the problems occured. For some reason GM decided to have the oil come out of one cylinder, pass through the filter, and then into the next cylinder. I beleive it was #s 4 and 6 on the passenger side. The resulting pressure drop between the 2 was no big deal at normal operating rpms, but maintaining anywhere near redline brought the problem into sharp focus, usually resulting in rod knock and a thrown rod. The LT1 had no such problem, I'd pick one of those engines. An engine rebuild with a higher volume oil pump also seems to fix the problem, though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'd pick a slightly newer engine, personally. The TPI engines had problems with the oiling circuits. Typically the cylinders split by the oil filter assembly were where all the problems occured. For some reason GM decided to have the oil come out of one cylinder, pass through the filter, and then into the next cylinder. I beleive it was #s 4 and 6 on the driver side. The resulting pressure drop between the 2 was no big deal at normal operating rpms, but maintaining anywhere near redline brought the problem into sharp focus, usually resulting in rod knock and a thrown rod. The LT1 had no such problem, I'd pick one of those engines. An engine rebuild with a higher volume oil pump also seems to fix the problem, though.


Edited to state the correct side......


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't get me wrong. LT1's are great, except to change the dist. cap and rotor, requires you to remove the damn water pump. TPI parts are cheaper than parts for a LT1. And there is a reason the TPI engines are swapped more often, they look sexy and can be had for less that have he cost of a LT1. Money for money, the TPI will respond better and have better power than a LTi because doing the swap can set you back an extra $1000 over the TPI. And in the case of the oiling problem, just install the TPI setup on basically and GM V8. Most people who deal with TPI use an early gen1 block and aftermarket heads anyway.


----------

